# All dialects: to slide, slide (noun)



## elroy

A recent thread reminded me that the verb سحل, which means "to slide" in Palestinian Arabic, is not used with that meaning in MSA.  I'm curious about what other dialects use for "to slide" and "slide" as a noun.

Here are some examples:

1.) بنطلوني سحل لإني مكنتش لابس قشاط (banTalooni si7el la2inni makuntesh laabes i2shaaT) - My pants fell (lit. slid) down because I wasn't wearing a belt.

2.) بحب أتسحسل على السحسيلة (ba7ibb 2atsa7sal 3ala 's-su7seele) - I like to slide down the slide.

3.) وأنا عم بجلي سحلت الكاسة من بين إيدي (w-2ana 3am bajli si7lat il-kaase min been 2idayy) - As I was washing the dishes the glass slipped (lit. slid) through my hands.

How would these be translated into other dialects (and MSA)?

Thanks!


----------



## ayed

1- *نصل *both dialect and Pure Arabic (naSal)
2-*اتزحلق *================atazaHlaq
3-*امَّلَصَت*================ammalaSat
Both are used in Najdi dialect and Pure Arabic(Fusuha)


----------



## Hemza

Hello,
In Morocco we say زلق for "slide". "زهق" is also used by some people with this meaning. Both usually used when it's involuntarily 

As for your sentences, I would say:

My pants fell down because I wasn't wearing a belt
طاح لي سروالي لان ما كنتش لابس حزام

As I was washing the dishes the glass slipped through my hands
كنت غاسل الموعان و زلق من يدي الكاس"

I'm not able to translate the second sentence because I don't know how we call "a slide"


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> 1.) بنطلوني سحل لإني مكنتس لابس قشاط (bantalooni si7el la2inni makuntesh laabes i2shaaT) - My pants fell (lit. slid) down because I wasn't wearing a belt.


For EA: we use the verb وقع (fell) like in English.
I think in MSA it would be سقط بنطاله instead of انزلق بنطاله.


> 2.) بحب أتسحسل على السحسيلة (ba7ibb 2atsa7sal 3ala 's-su7seele) - I like to slide down the slide.


In EA: بحب اتزحلق ع الزحليقة atza7la2 3a'zo7lee2a.
Not sure about MSA.


> 3.) وأنا عم بجلي سحلت الكاسة من بين إيدي (w-2ana 3am bajli si7lat il-kaase min been 2idayy) - As I was washing the dishes the glass slipped (lit. slid) through my hands.


MSA: عندما كنت أغسل الصحون، انزلق/فلت الكوب من يدي
EA: وأنا بغسل المواعين الكوباية اتزحلقت من إيدي wana baghsel el-mawa3in elkobbaaya'tza7la2et men idi.
We can also use وقعت، فلتت .


----------



## Hemza

cherine said:


> We can also use وقعت، فلتت .



We also use فلت(ت) مني/لي I forgot it


----------



## analeeh

I'm pretty sure Syrian is like Egyptian here.

slide (noun) is زحليقة (I want to pronounce it _ze7lee2a _or _za7lee2a_ rather than _zo7lee2a_ though)

بنطلوني تزحلق لإني ما كنت لابس قشاط
بحب اتزحلق ع الزحليقة
وانا عم اجلي تزحلقت الكاسة من ايدي

I've never heard _si7el_, which of course doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I feel like variants like زلق definitely do also exist.


----------



## tounsi51

Tunisian Arabic

1) طاح
2) not sure
3) زلق


----------



## elroy

Thanks, everyone!  This is very interesting.  In Palestinian Arabic تزحلق is "to slip," like if you walk over ice or water, so بحب أتزحلق sounds funny.   It's only used with animate subjects so a glass or a pair of pants can't تزحلق.  سحل البنطلون is a very common collocation describing the gradual sliding down of a pair of pants if they're too loose.  وقع البنطلون would only be used if, say, the pants fell off from the top shelf of a closet onto the floor.  سحل is the verb used for a smooth, uninterrupted, frictionless, _sliding_ movement, as in all the examples I gave.  The word for "lizard" is سحلية ("sa7liyye"), and I'm assuming this is the same root because of a lizard's slithering ("sliding") movements.

I haven't found any evidence for a related meaning in MSA, except for an Almaany entry that defines سحل as جر على الأر (I'm assuming there's a typo and الأرض was meant) and "draw along behind on the ground."  The English translation is weird but I think they mean "drag," which is related to "slide." 

I wonder if this verb is at least used in other Levantine dialects.

It looks like in MSA "slide" is زحلوقة, which can apparently also means "seesaw"!

معنى كلمة زحلوقة في معجم المعاني الجامع والمعجم الوسيط - معجم عربي عربي - صفحة 1


----------



## ayed

He was killed and dragged out on the streets
قُتِلَ *ثم سُحِل في الشوارع*


----------



## momai

1. بنطلوني سلت لأني ما كنت لابس زنار
2.بحب اتزحلط عل زحليطة
3.وأنا عم بجلي زحطت/فلتت الكاسة من بين دياتي


----------



## be.010

elroy said:


> 1.) بنطلوني سحل لإني مكنتس لابس قشاط (bantalooni si7el la2inni makuntesh laabes i2shaaT) - My pants fell (lit. slid) down because I wasn't wearing a belt.


Syrian: زحل، سلت.
سلت is more like "fell down".


> 2.) بحب أتسحسل على السحسيلة (ba7ibb 2atsa7sal 3ala 's-su7seele) - I like to slide down the slide.



أتزحلط عالزحليطة.
اتزحلق is more like "slipped", e.g. while walking. We say الأرض بتزحلق-بتزحلط.



> 3.) وأنا عم بجلي سحلت الكاسة من بين إيدي (w-2ana 3am bajli si7lat il-kaase min been 2idayy) - As I was washing the dishes the glass slipped (lit. slid) through my hands.


زحلت - زحطت - سلتت


----------



## Hemza

isn't زلق used in some Najdi dialects (or Hijazi)? It's odd that apparently, it seems to be limited to the Maghreb, (although Analeeh tackled on Syrian) it surprises me that no one seem to use this verb, especially in Najdi.


----------



## elroy

What surprises _me_ is that no other dialect mentioned so far seems to have the word سحل _at all_ - with any meaning!  Although it does sound pretty similar to be.010's زحل.


----------



## be.010

elroy said:


> What surprises _me_ is that no other dialect mentioned so far seems to have the word سحل _at all_ - with any meaning!  Although it does sound pretty similar to be.010's زحل.


Well, we do use it but only with the meaning of dragging a body. Although not all people are familiar with the word, so it's probably just "borrowed" from fuS7a.
And, hmmm... true story: I had this friend in college whom we nicknamed سحسل sa7sal, referring to her wearing sagging pants all the time  Not in her face, though.


----------



## momai

زحل is probably only Damascene, I've never heard it in Aleppo or in the north in general.


----------



## be.010

momai said:


> زحل is probably only Damascene, I've never heard it in Aleppo or in the north in general.


That's strange! What do you use instead in the north?
I thought it was common in Syria in general, but I can only confirm about Damascus and Hama.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> What surprises _me_ is that no other dialect mentioned so far seems to have the word سحل _at all_ - with any meaning!  Although it does sound pretty similar to be.010's زحل.


Oh but we do have it in Egyptian Arabic, it's just that it doesn't have to with sliding so I didn't comment on it. The word means to drag a body, usually as a form of punishment. (If you have a chance to see the movie الأرض, the last scene shows a man being بيتسحل by an officer riding his horse). We also use the word metaphorically to talk about facing hard times or difficulties مسحول في الشغل/المذاكرة (has lots of work/studying to do without a chance to have some rest).


----------



## elroy

tounsi51 said:


> Tunisian Arabic
> 
> 2) not sure


 What do you call children's slides, like in a playground?


----------



## tounsi51

elroy said:


> What do you call children's slides, like in a playground?



Not sure, maybe the French word "toboggan"


----------

